# Got into some nice stockers



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Today the air temp. was in the high 50's and the ice seemed like it was there until about 3:00, but just disappeared. The gauge is still rising now. Got a few today in the last 2 hours with some of them being a fairly good size - the bigger ones put a bend in my 8wt which is always nice. These fish are putting up quite a fight considering the temps. The one in the photo looks like he has been caught more than once and he'll get caught again as I don't typically keep them. Sunshine, air temps. in the '50s, fish on - can't ask for much more!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice job on the trout and nice pics.
View attachment 292393
It's amazing what one day of warmth will do 
I fished a few hours Sunday afternoon and there was a fair number of stone flies and midges hatching, had me wishing I had chosen trout water.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I was at that flow today and landed a few fish in a couple of hours. I even kept one for myself which is rare. I just wish the forecast didn't include 1" to 3" of rain/sleet/snow for tomorrow.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

meisjedog said:


> I wasn't sure those fish would still be in there considering the gauge was at a record


 It is amazing that the fish are even able to stay put in those flooded conditions. I fish a few streams in Ky that are flood prone and after the high water recedes I often catch fish right under the bridge where they were released months prior, mother nature knows her stuff 

What are you catching your fish on ??
An atomic pheasant-tail or copper johns have been my best flies.
Good job on the fish and Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I Managed one scrappy 10" fish today. I've been tying some rather large Beaded Hare's Ear and did witness two smaller fish chase it around a boulder only to turn their nose away at the last second. There were several occasions where they would pick it up and then quickly drop it as well. I think I will have to downsize drastically next time as this is the only thing I can think of at the moment.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Caught on a heavy copper john type pattern bumping the bottom.

I may try tomorrow although it is going to be chilly.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Figured it would be covered with ice but to my surprise, there was no ice around. Looks like heavy rain with possible flooding is forecasted for tomorrow followed by heavy wind on Sunday - ugh!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Got into a few and a lunker chub as well.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Tried this afternoon for several hours and got a humble skunk- 4 inches of clarity! Maybe Friday through the weekend if we don't get this rain.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Somehow managed to bypass the weather and fished for about six hours in nothing but a long sleeve shirt and waders. Had a hard time, water still up slightly at the time with some clarity.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Got out today and landed a few fish. Started at my favorite spot, but it did not produce like last time. All-in-all, It is March, so no complaints.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

meisjedog said:


> Got out today and landed eight fish with three losses. Started at my favorite spot, but it did not produce like last time. The hole is over 9' deep so that I may be missing them. I Headed toward the spot where I put-in and would get a fish here and there but could identify any real pattern. I finally come upon some fast riffles that dump directly into this deep scour hole. This is where I found numbers of fish today and they were schooled up just outside of the fast current. I tied on a heavy crayfish pattern to get it to the bottom, and they would slam it in close! I'm fishing my leader, holding my pole as high as I can, and sure enough, they would smash it. I ended up getting five out of this often overlooked hole. The fish I caught today, although seemingly smaller, were incredibly aggressive in the fast current and did some impressive acrobatics. Put a nice bend in my pole which is always appreciated.
> It seems like they were a bit thinned out when compared to my previous outings, but it could be my fishing as well. All-in-all, It is March, and I have feisty jumping fish, so no complaints.
> View attachment 297721
> View attachment 297723
> ...


Nice Catch! Also a GREAT find of a "BIGFOOT" jaw bone,they seem to always die near water.Keep the location secret. LOL


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s awesome, it looks like you are killing it! Nothing beats the intimate experience of fishing small water for trout.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Got out for 2 hours late Thursday and only got one, but my biggest one yet. I guess they put a few larger fish in there too.









I fished all day yesterday(Friday), covered 3 miles of water, but only managed 3 small fish. Could easily sight fish from flow level as well as the bank, but saw nothing.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Caught one fish by stipping a tiny white Clouser at the head of a deep pool. Also caught a few chubs and striped shiners, but nothing else. I was hoping to fish this well into April.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Landed one drifting an Albino Clouser at the end of a slow pool - would not hit it stripped. Missed another one and saw a few others in an area that is too difficult to access. There are still a few(very few) in there but like the one I missed, who chased and nipped, they have become picky at times. 

Also landed a short but plump smallie stripping the same Clouser through a fast riffle. I've caught big smallies by dragging a tube through a deep pool in the middle of January. The fact that it was in cold fast water and on the fly makes this little one a nice spring bonus!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

rain rain go away


----------

